# Please help identify Cartier Pen



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

A friend of mine has this pen. We were trying to figure out what it is and how much it may be worth. Any help would be appriciated.

It's never been used, has the original refills (dried out now).


----------



## Aliosa_007 (Feb 17, 2015)

anonymousmoose said:


> A friend of mine has this pen. We were trying to figure out what it is and how much it may be worth. Any help would be appriciated.
> 
> It's never been used, has the original refills (dried out now).
> 
> ...


Could we see the writing tip?


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Best pic I for now. Does it help?


----------



## jar (Dec 24, 2013)

Well the model is Must de Cartier but there is no way to determine either value or whether it is authentic (it's one that is often faked) from the pictures. It would also depend on whether or not it is the hallmarked or plated version.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Does this help? Friend is certain it's real, let's just assume it is.


----------



## jar (Dec 24, 2013)

No, it really doesn't help. Why not ask Cartier or look for historical solds at eBay. It's not a pen that will have a wide history and so pretty hard to find comparables. If there are no proof marks it is likely the plated version.

There are several Cartier pens in the classifieds here though none seem to be the Must de Cartier.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

looks like its stamped 007852


----------



## jar (Dec 24, 2013)

anonymousmoose said:


> looks like its stamped 007852


That would be some serial number and tells us nothing.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

> Why not ask Cartier or look for historical solds at eBay


Good advice.


----------

